# Knock sensor



## Eastwood83 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey guys, I have a 2018 with a little less than 9,000 miles on it. My check engine light came on today so I stopped in at Auto Zone to run the diagnostics. Turns out it is my knock sensor. Just curious if they normally need replacing so soon. Also, could it cause anything else to need replacing; O2 sensor, etc? Thanks!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

No and No. 

You're under warranty. Enjoy the free fix.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's happened to a few Gen 2's, but it isn't super common. A replacement sensor and you should be on your way.


----------



## Eastwood83 (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Just had the same thing happen, after the second CEL and getting the same knock code, brought it to dealer and they put a new one in problem solved. Put amsoil in and 89 octane minimum and should solve that problem. Read about LSPI here on the forums, I learned a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

